# What Kind Of Lighting Brings Out Your P's Colors?



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm curious if anybody here has experimented with various types of lighting to bring out the colors of their fish? I got a 55 gal tank and a T5HO fixture with 10,000k bulbs in it and was curious if any of you have 50/50 bulbs, actinic, 10000k, 14000k, led's Show me some pictures if you've got something other than 7600k


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

50/50 and actinic are typically used in saltwater... they are high UV similar to a black light.

I personally favor 10K as they are fairly crisp white


----------

